# S. Western VA Beginner Beekeeping Class - Feb. 4, 11, 18 & 25



## MEBA (Dec 9, 2012)

The Mountain Empire Beekeepers Association will host a 4 week class this coming February. Our association represents the counties of Wythe, Carroll, Grayson, Bland, Smyth, Pulaski, and Washington in Virginia. You do not have to be a member to take the class.

The class will provide an introduction to; beekeeping equipment, hive management/set-up, pest control, honey production and more. Whether you are just starting out or have been a beekeeper for years, there’s always something new to learn!

Dates: Mondays – February 4th, 11th, 18th and 25th, 2013

Time: 7:00 – 9:00 pm

Where: Wytheville Community College, Carroll Hall Room 118

Cost: $35, which includes the corresponding booklet

For a registration form visit our website: http://www.mountainempirebeekeepers.com/news-2/beginning-beekeeping-class/


----------

